# What train station colour did you start with?



## Coach (Mar 14, 2015)

There are 4 different colours, so what did you start with? (I added the poll as multiple choice, if you have more than one town)



Spoiler: The stations












In my town, I got the brown train station.


----------



## Aestivate (Mar 14, 2015)

I've green. But I don't really care about my train station upgrade either.


----------



## Franny (Mar 14, 2015)

i got the blue one! it was a nice surprise, seeing as my old one was green and i thought it'd be the same :O
does anything affect what colour station you get? or is it just random?


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Mar 14, 2015)

I got the red because it matches perfectly for a train station.

The green train station is too common.


----------



## Coach (Mar 14, 2015)

Sucre said:


> i got the blue one! it was a nice surprise, seeing as my old one was green and i thought it'd be the same :O
> does anything affect what colour station you get? or is it just random?



I think it's completely random, like the fruits and villagers!


----------



## Yoshisaur (Mar 14, 2015)

I got green but now that I've seen the other colors I want it to change! I really like all of them, maybe brown the best ^_^


----------



## TuesdayE (Mar 14, 2015)

I have the brown train station in Wintry. I'd like to remodel the train station eventually, but brown is okay for now.


----------



## daniduckyface (Mar 14, 2015)

I have the brown one, as long as it wasn't the red one i was fine with it lol


----------



## alesha (Mar 14, 2015)

Coach said:


> There are 4 different colours, so what did you start with? (I added the poll as multiple choice, if you have more than one town)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brown too


----------



## Marlene (Mar 14, 2015)

In my past town, Arizona I had a green station, in Vodaclif I have a brown station, so I voted for both. To be honest, I really have disliked the green station,  because it looked so weird. The brown and blue one look good and the other stations don't if you asked me


----------



## Tokage (Mar 14, 2015)

I had blue the first time and green when I restarted. 

What's weird though is that I never really noticed they changed colors until I actually did restart lol. I always thought everyone's was the same color! ^^;


----------



## Roxer9000 (Mar 14, 2015)

Japanese Town: Blue
English Town: Brown


----------



## Improv (Mar 14, 2015)

My current town is green. I hate it.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 14, 2015)

i kinda wish i got brown, since it'd fit my town's name more

not enough to reset, but


----------



## LilD (Mar 14, 2015)

Blue, nice addition. I like brown about the same.


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 14, 2015)

I didn't even realize there were random default colors for the train stations. I thought customizing them away from brown was all part of the upgrade thing (needless to say, I have the brown one)


----------



## Tap Dancer (Mar 14, 2015)

Mine is blue and it's staying that way.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Mar 14, 2015)

I got the brown one. I really like it compared to the other colors.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 14, 2015)

I have the brown station. I didn't know they had different colors for a while because I thought they were just all brown. 

Looking at the others, I would like to have blue or red.


----------



## roseflower (Mar 14, 2015)

My town started with the red train station, and red is my favourite colour too <3 I would have accepted another colour though.
Maybe I change it to the fairy tale station, but I can?t do it yet, because I didn?t have 100 visitors yet.


----------



## meenz (Mar 14, 2015)

I really wish I got brown but I got red


----------



## TAT3XD (Mar 14, 2015)

This is a thing?
I didn't even notice!


----------



## bigger34 (Mar 14, 2015)

Green.


----------



## Trickilicky (Mar 14, 2015)

I've got a brown train station (and town hall!). I like all of them tbh, although the brown interior goes nicely with the zen train station that I have.


----------



## Manah (Mar 15, 2015)

Mine is red. Green is actually my favorite color, but I don't really like the green one... Brown would've been nice. Maybe in my next town, if I ever find the motivation to start.


----------



## n64king (Mar 15, 2015)

I had brown and prefer that out of the 4 since it's the most normal looking, but I changed it to Modern. I like the green one though.


----------



## Quill (Mar 15, 2015)

I have the blue in solstice and I think the green or red in Deosil. 

IDK, I don't like the blue in-game. Here it looks fine but everytime I walk past it it's very jarring. I can't wait for my upgrade.


----------



## Hirosuka (Mar 15, 2015)

I got green, but I never really cared much about the color of my train station considering it's something we barely notice. My character and town map is something I worry over though


----------



## Stevey Queen (Mar 15, 2015)

I have brown but I wish I got red. But it's better then blue and green. eww.

It doesn't really matter though because I want the fairy tale train station


----------



## KK Gamer (Mar 15, 2015)

I have a blue train station and I love it!


----------



## yourlilemogirl (Mar 15, 2015)

I was sad to see both my towns had green stations and I think the same town hall combination  some variety would've been nice but I digress lol


----------



## Punchyleaf (Mar 15, 2015)

I have brown station and the brown town hall. It's my favorite of all :>


----------



## sakurakiki (Mar 15, 2015)

I started off with the green train station. Changed it to the fairy-tale station as soon as I could remodel it, though as I didn't like it at all in comparison. ^^;


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 15, 2015)

I had green in my old town, Barrie, and in my current town, Light, I have the red roof.


----------



## Piyoko (Mar 16, 2015)

I have red, but I prefer the green one for my town.


----------



## Mayor Snowball (Mar 16, 2015)

I had the brown one, didn't know there were other colors lol


----------



## pwincess (Mar 16, 2015)

i have always had a blue station


----------



## Snazzapple (Mar 17, 2015)

I had blue, looking at it now compared to others makes me feel like it's too dark. I wished I started out with green.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 17, 2015)

What are the odds, I have blue for both of my towns!


----------



## OLoveLy (Mar 18, 2015)

I have brown station.


----------



## al-tirah (Mar 18, 2015)

I have the red train station which I didn't like at first but love now. ^.^
I was looking for the brown one when I was resetting but didn't get the chance to get it~ I kind of liked it more.


----------



## Feloreena (Mar 18, 2015)

I started with the green station. I've had the Zen upgrade for quite a while now though.


----------



## lulubella (Mar 18, 2015)

I have a green station and brown town hall.


----------



## kelsa (Mar 18, 2015)

oh my god i didn't even know you could have different colors


----------



## Jayicepig (Apr 24, 2021)

I have a brown train station


----------



## LadyDestani (Apr 24, 2021)

I got the blue train station in both of my towns. In my first town, I changed it to the zen train station. In my second town, I'm keeping it blue.


----------



## Merielle (Apr 24, 2021)

Mine is red.  I didn't know about train station colors when I first started my town, but looking at the others, I think red might be my least favorite of the bunch.  Ah well.


----------



## FreezeFlame (Apr 24, 2021)

I have the green train station! Favorite color so I had to reset a couple times hehe


----------



## JemAC (Apr 24, 2021)

I have the green station, I reset my town a few times till I got a map and starter villagers I was happy with and out of all the stations I saw while doing this the green was my favourite so I'm glad I ended up with that one


----------



## PacV (Apr 27, 2021)

Blue...


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 29, 2021)

My original town got a brown roof, though I think I changed it to a modern station. Taiga has a blue roof and Fireleaf has red (my favorite).


----------



## AprilfromShoebox (May 7, 2021)

I was today years old when I realized the train station comes in more colors than red
Since when??? I've played this game for years and never noticed!


----------



## Croconaw (May 7, 2021)

I had the blue one. I loved the color.  The red one is also nice.


----------



## CasualWheezer (May 8, 2021)

I started off and still have a brown train station


----------



## hakutaku (May 11, 2021)

I have the brown train station, I'm very happy with it since it fits my town theme really well!


----------



## Jaden (May 11, 2021)

The blue one. It looks really nice and I like it a lot! Very happy with it.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Mar 23, 2022)

I have a super happy and chic green station! Even though I have the upgrades for the Town Hall and Train Station I have never changed them. I remember always wanting the upgraded exteriors when I was younger but after all of these years I feel like the original ones are kind of nostalgic and I do not want to get rid of them


----------



## xara (Mar 24, 2022)

i honestly don’t really remember, but i think i had a green train station!


----------

